# [dupe] Quale prog per browsing immagini?

## paolo

Al momento sto usando endevour2 lanciandolo con l'opzione --image-browser, è carino ma sicuramente c'è di meglio, molto meglio.

Ovviamente da Wind0w$ rimpiango l'acdsee.

Voi quale prog usate e quindi mi consigliate?

(No KDE, grazie)

P.

P.S.: piu' che un dupe è una specie di sondaggio.

Scusate e grazie.

----------

## tolipth

puoi provare gtksee, ma quali sono le caratteristiche che deve avere?

Puoi provare anche ee ed xv, infine una volta esisteva compupic ma sono anni che non  lo uso.

ciao

----------

## MyZelF

Se proprio vuoi privarti delle meraviglie scritte per qt...  :Laughing: 

gqview?

----------

## xlyz

feh o anche rox-filer

----------

## shev

Ricordo un topic del tutto simile qualche mese fa, massimo una ricerchina e lo recuperiamo  :Wink: 

Da quel topic mi ricordo che ho cominciato ad usare gqview con soddisfazione, per quel poco che mi serve va egregiamente.

edit: detto fatto, il topic era questo

----------

## paolo

Rox l'ho provato e non mi è piaciuto.

In giro ho visto che il piu' usato ad occhio sembra essere gqviu' e pornviu'.

Ora provo gqview.

Caratteristiche? Un semplice visualizzatore di immagini, rapido, che mi permetta di chiamare al volo il Gimp, boh! Il solito insomma. Il solito però il migliore!  :Smile: 

P.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Se proprio vuoi privarti delle meraviglie scritte per qt... 

 

Concordo   :Laughing: 

----------

## xlyz

```
etcat -s feh

* media-gfx/feh-1.2.0

           Total Files : 32

            Total Size : 402.03 KB
```

e tra l'altro non serve più Esetroot per le trasparenze in fluxbox

----------

## GhePeU

io voto gqview

----------

## codadilupo

 *paolo wrote:*   

> Ovviamente da Wind0w$ rimpiango l'acdsee

 

Imho acdsee é diventato un accozzaglia di roba per lo piu' inutile. Tipo Nero, insomma, che ancora un po' e ti prepara il caffe' mentre aspetti la masterizzazione  :Wink: 

Lato winzozz, devo dire che mi sono spostato su SlowView (http://www.slowview.at se non sbaglio): open source, leggerissimo (864k!) e rapidissimo! In piu' legge pure oggvorbis e altre amenità.

Non so pero' se ne abbiano fatto un porting su *nix, non mi pare, purtroppo  :Confused: 

Coda

----------

## paolo

Gli ultimi utilizzi che ho fatto di ACDsee erano quand'era appena uscito XP. Cmq, si capiva che si sarebbero montati la testa  :Very Happy: 

Ho provato gqview e va a bomba, sembra quello che cercavo.

Feh è troppo spartano e va usato da terminale o va configurato un filemanager per utilizzarlo.

Domani provo gli altri (gtksee, ee, xv, compupic, pornview e gthumb dell'altro 3d)

Intanto grazie e continuate a votare i vostri viewer preferiti  :Wink: 

P.

----------

## randomaze

 *paolo wrote:*   

> Feh è troppo spartano e va usato da terminale

 

Mi sa che ho trovato quello che mi serve  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## xlyz

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Mi sa che ho trovato quello che mi serve 

 

un altro minimalista?   :Cool: 

----------

## randomaze

 *xlyz wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   Mi sa che ho trovato quello che mi serve  
> 
> un altro minimalista?  

 

abbastanza   :Cool: 

----------

## IgaRyu

Per chi rimpiange Acdsee provate DanPei .. praticamente un clone per linux

lo trovate qui.

Joe

----------

## cerri

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Lato winzozz, devo dire che mi sono spostato su SlowView (http://www.slowview.at se non sbaglio): open source, leggerissimo (864k!) e rapidissimo! In piu' legge pure oggvorbis e altre amenità.

 

Ottimo hint, coda!  :Smile: 

----------

## paolo

Gqview manca dei thumbnail. Quindi al momento la mia scelta ricadrebbe su Gthumb che ho installato e provicchiato.

Per danpei non trovo l'ebuild quindi sara' l'ultimo ad essere provato  :Cool: 

P.

----------

## MyZelF

 *paolo wrote:*   

> Gqview manca dei thumbnail.

 

View -> Thumbnails

Da Edit -> Options puoi settare le dimensioni desiderate.Last edited by MyZelF on Mon Feb 09, 2004 10:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bubble27

Ci sono anche

```

*  media-gfx/xzgv

      Latest version available: 0.7-r1

      Latest version installed: 0.7-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 290 kB

      Homepage:    http://xzgv.browser.org/

      Description: An X image viewer.

*  media-gfx/zgv

      Latest version available: 5.7-r1

      Latest version installed: 5.7-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 375 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.svgalib.org/rus/zgv/

      Description: A svgalib console image viewer

```

rispettivamente per X e per console !!!

----------

## paolo

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

>  *paolo wrote:*   Gqview manca dei thumbnail. 
> 
> View -> Thumbnails
> 
> Da Edit -> Options puoi settare le dimensioni desiderate.

 

Ah, ok.

Non l'avevo visto   :Rolling Eyes: 

Al momento gthumb e gqview sembrano uguali  :Smile: 

Approfondiamo...

P.

----------

## max_1975

Prova Pixieplus...una creatura di quel genio che è Mosfet...

----------

## paolo

 *max_1975 wrote:*   

> Prova Pixieplus...una creatura di quel genio che è Mosfet...

 

Come ho detto in cima, niente KDE.

Grazie ugualmente  :Wink: 

P.

----------

## max_1975

...non ho mai provato, ma credo che possa girare anche con altri ambienti desktop...

----------

## codadilupo

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Ottimo hint, coda! 

 

L'hai provato ? Non é male, eh ?  :Wink: 

Peccato che sembri andare un po' a rilento, come progetto. Ma ,d'altr'onde, c'e' un unico sviluppatore, direi che per i miracoli s'e' già attrezzato  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Peccato che sembri andare un po' a rilento, come progetto. Ma ,d'altr'onde, c'e' un unico sviluppatore, direi che per i miracoli s'e' già attrezzato ;-)Coda

 Siamo in OT bello e buono

Sotto win esiste anche l'ottimo irfan view che supporta una mostruosità di formati, è espandibile tramite plugin,ha funzionalità multimediali [audio e video] ed è freeware...

Inoltre Slowview è morto come progetto... niente più sviluppo ne altro. Sembra che il programmatore abbia deciso di passare da freeware a shareware,creando un nuovo progetto...

----------

## codadilupo

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Siamo in OT bello e buono

 

una legge retroattiva non é mai buona cosa  :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

> Inoltre Slowview è morto come progetto... niente più sviluppo ne altro. Sembra che il programmatore abbia deciso di passare da freeware a shareware,creando un nuovo progetto...

 

l'ho notato prio qualche settimana fa... peccato, perché era un ottimo progetto... pero' anche il suo successore, a parte una pecca di licinza ( :Wink: ) non sembra per niente male  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## ulric

...sono anch'io un po' sconfortato, ma proverò DanPei e gqview

imgSeek è un po macchinoso, ma potente

piexieplus è abbastanza lento, gira anche su fluxbox ed è la cosa che finora ho visto più simile ad acdsee

xnview ottimo per windows, è orribile per linux

----------

